# Fishing With Goats



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

When we attended the Pack Goat Rendezvous in July, we met lots of great folks and their goats. We have since had some fun adventures with several of them. Recently, our new (and now GOOD) friends Alida & Joe invited us to accompany them to one of their favorite fishing spots. This was the 2nd time we had joined "herds," for a goat hike. Our goats seemed to remember each other, and got along better than the previous time, with minimal butting and even then, only superficially. 

We set out on a warm September morning: 4 humans, 4 goats, & all the trappings. Joe and Alida's goat Chester packed in over 40 lbs, what a stud!  Our own goats (Barley, Skippy, and Oly) packed in about 70 lbs between the 3 of them. We hiked 6 miles on a beautiful trail that wound its way through old-growth cedars. Occasionally we caught glimpses of the river, its clear pools occasionally punctuated by rapids.

We camped the next 3 nights at a spot with a lovely view. Our days were spent hiking up and down the river with our goats, fishing, bird-watching, and just enjoying the scenery. Our evenings were spent by the campfire drinking wine, telling goat and fishing stories, and watching the stars as they wheeled overhead. Carl managed to hook all 3 of our goats at one time or another! :roll: Joe gave me private fly-fishing lessons; thanks, Joe! Alida spent some "quality" time with Chester, who still misses his brother Sam, but is ready to welcome a new herd to his fold soon.

Thanks to Alida, Joe, & Chester, for a fantastic time![attachment=1:1cukn92a]020.JPG[/attachment:1cukn92a][attachment=2:1cukn92a]016.JPG[/attachment:1cukn92a][attachment=0:1cukn92a]032.JPG[/attachment:1cukn92a]


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

What a beautiful spot. An inspirational story for us newbies!!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Great trip, great pics. Thanks.

There's and old saying, something like this...
"Time spent fishing is not deducted from one's life". Having your goats carry your stuff in, instead of carrying it yourself, should make the life clock rewind the other way, and give you more life.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I just love these photos! Especially the one of everyone taking a rest. Beautiful.


----------



## rambo2 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re:*

Such a nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Such beautiful photos. And your two big buff and black Alpines are gorgeous! I absolutely love that color pattern!


----------

